#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  F! Contest - Master-Mind of the DAY: Day 5

## Sakshi Dutta

*Hey FaaDoOs!!

This is the Fifth thread for master mind of the day...

**Are you  planning to become an MBA? Or wanna take the GRE route? Or are you tired  of studying and wanna jump into a job straight after your engineering??

Whatever be your interest, one thing is for sure – you are going to come  across a lot of ‘aptitude’ questions along your way to realizing your  dreams!

More details HERE 

Match your wits against one daily puzzler of a question! And who knows  if you are the first one to crack it, you might just be the winner of a  Rs.100 mobile recharge!!

Here's the Question for DAY 5 of Master mind of the day--
**Q1.)* *We  have 3 glasses X, Y, Z having a mixture of juice and vodka. The  concentration of juice in every glass is d1, d2, d3 respectively.

When a part of glass X is replaced with the mixture in glass Y, then  concentration of juice in the final mixture is less than d1.

When glass Y & Z are mixed in ratio 1:1, then the quantity of juice  in the final mixture is twice than the quantity of juice in the glass Y.  Which glass is having the mixture of maximum concentration of juice?  Also, which glass is having the mixture of minimum concentration of  juice?**Correct Answer will win FREE Mobile Recharge worth Rs.100!!!

Entries will be accepted till 7PM, 2nd Dec. 2011!*





  Similar Threads: F! Contest: Master-Mind of the DAY F! Contest - Master-Mind of the DAY: Day 8 F! Contest - Master-Mind of the DAY: Day 6 F! Contest - Master-Mind of the DAY: Day 4 F! Contest - Master-Mind of the DAY: Day 2

----------


## wasimakram

glass Y is having minimum concentration of juice

----------


## wasimakram

glass Y is having minimum concentration of juice and glass Z is having maximum concentration of juice  :):

----------


## shubh.sbm

it's not possible to find the glass which has maximum concentration of juice as the relation b/w X and Z is not known..and Y has minimum concentration of juice.

----------


## wasimakram

exactly the same problem is with me.. 
if we assume that full quantities of Y and Z are mixed then surely X>Y=Z
or if we assume quantities in this case also as concentration then.. only information that can be gathered from above will be.. 
X>Y and Z>Y

----------


## nikhilgupta

Question 1 : X maximum
                   Y = Z mimimum

----------


## sid0307

X is having maximum concentration
Both Y and Z having same concentration and is minimum

----------


## Sagar Agarwal

X has the maximum concentration of juice, while concentration of juice in Y And Z are same.

----------


## lalit3010

maximum concentration is of X...... Y and Z have same concentration.....(X>Y & Y=Z)

----------


## Rajatswm

admin plz clear the question.. language is not perfect..

----------


## ashwanisingh835

I think Z is having the maximum conc. of juice and Y is minimum in concentration of the juice.......

----------


## akhil691

Q1 : X maximum
        Y = Z mimimum

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

*TIME UP!!!

The correct Answers are:

1. Maximum Concentration - Vessel Z

2. Minimum Concentration - Cannot be determined!! 

[MENTION=38990]ashwanisingh835[/MENTION] came closest to the right answer, thus WINS DAY 5 of MASTER-MIND of the Day for DAY 5!!!

**He takes home a cool Rs.100 Mobile Recharge..!!*
*
Thread closed*!

----------

